# new to site



## firefox1 (May 26, 2014)

Hi everybody
names Dave for Wales, been modelling quite some years now,
at present im built the HKM 1/32 B25-J
I enjoy supper detailing when it goes right,

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 26, 2014)

Welcome from the middle of nowhere Dave.

Geo


----------



## Crimea_River (May 26, 2014)

Welcome aboard Dave. Hope to see some of your work soon.


----------



## Donivanp (May 26, 2014)

Welcom jump in the waters fine.


----------



## N4521U (May 26, 2014)

Welcome aboard. 

I have a good friend in Gwent, almost across the street from the Rolls Golf Course, at the Hendre.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 26, 2014)

Welcome Dave! Looking forward to seeing some of your builds sir.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 26, 2014)

Welcome aboard Dave, looking forward to your work.


----------



## Wurger (May 27, 2014)

Greetings from Poland.


----------



## Thorlifter (May 27, 2014)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## le_steph40 (May 27, 2014)

With all: welcome aboard


----------



## Lucky13 (May 27, 2014)

Did you bring bacon??





Welcome to the family!


----------



## Totalize (May 27, 2014)

Welcome aboard Dave. Hope to see your work here soon.

We have a friend who helped finish our basement who is from Wales. He's a great guy.


----------



## Gnomey (May 27, 2014)

Welcome.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 28, 2014)

Welcome to the forum 8)


Wheels


----------



## s1chris (May 29, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> Did you bring bacon??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Welcome Dave, and don't worry I've been on here since 2011 and still haven't got a clue what the hell the Bacon thing is about lol. 

Cheers Chris


----------



## A4K (May 30, 2014)

For me 7 years Chris and I wouldn't have a clue either!!!

Welcome aboard Dave! Pull up a piece of furniture, get Jan (Lucky) to grab ya a beer (or some bacon) from the fridge, and make yourself at home.
(I too am looking forward to seeing some of your models!)
Evan


----------



## N4521U (May 31, 2014)

Is he coming back?


----------



## Wayne Little (May 31, 2014)

Maybe.....time will tell I guess...


----------



## Lucky13 (May 31, 2014)

He will, when he smells the bacon!


----------



## Airframes (May 31, 2014)

Welcome from across the border in Cheshire.


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 8, 2014)

Yes, welcome.



> Welcome from the middle of nowhere Dave.



Welcome from the other middle of nowhere, y'know, the one further south...

Did someone mention bacon?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 8, 2014)

He saw a chance to escape and took it.....not to worry, 'they' will bring him back...


----------



## N4521U (Jun 9, 2014)

They?
The ones delivering the bacon?


----------



## Airframes (Jun 14, 2014)

No, the ones who have the colour photos for a model someone is building ......................


----------

